# Seachem Betta Basics Vs Prime



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,

Do you think the Betta Basics is a diluted version of Prime since betta "only need" a small tank as in less than 5gal as the rationale for a betta-specific product?

I notice the dosage is easier to minister than Prime, or should I say, you pay more per mL for Betta Basics than Prime.

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/BettaBasics.html


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

"It buffers the water to a pH of 7.0"

what does that mean? Does it contain this stuff?:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Q: My sister bought a betta in a little bowl. Is this the ideal tank for the fish, it's so small.

A: This environment is OK for betta fish. They come from areas in Asia (Thailand, Cambodia, etc.) that flood and drain leaving not much more than stagnant mud puddles. Bettas live in these mud puddles. When it floods again, betta fish are allowed to mingle and breed. They feed largely off of insect larvae in these mud puddles/wet areas.

The above is from their FAQ. Wow Seachem, you really should know better!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Q: My sister bought a betta in a little bowl. Is this the ideal tank for the fish, it's so small.
> 
> A: This environment is OK for betta fish. They come from areas in Asia (Thailand, Cambodia, etc.) that flood and drain leaving not much more than stagnant mud puddles. Bettas live in these mud puddles. When it floods again, betta fish are allowed to mingle and breed. They feed largely off of insect larvae in these mud puddles/wet areas.
> 
> The above is from their FAQ. Wow Seachem, you really should know better!


This is horrific coming from SeaChem, who wrote the response???


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Otterfun said:


> This is horrific coming from SeaChem, who wrote the response???


http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/BettaBasics.html

seachem did!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well it's not actually that far off the truth. They are saying that there are times when the bettas have a lot of water, and times when the bettas do not have a lot of water. Stagnant does not mean dirty, only still. 

As to Betta Basics, I used it in my uncycled tanks as my pH kept crashing due to my water being extremely soft. It did manage to hold the pH steady at between 6.8-7 for the three or so days between water changes.

Other than that it does basically everything that Seachem Prime does, just at a higher price.


----------

